# How often do you pee?



## Nox (Jun 8, 2007)

I have always been wondering what is the typical or average number of times a day that adult women urinate.

I probably urinate six times a day, and once or none at night. But then again, I do not have strong muscles up there, so I don't/can't usually wait for a full bladder.

I'm trying to do more exercises to make the muscles stronger.

How many times do you do the #1 a day?


----------



## luxotika (Jun 8, 2007)

Are you doing Kegel's?

I urinate anywhere from 7 to 12 times a day. Including getting up at night at least once, sometimes two or three times to go. I drink A TON of fluids during the day, mostly water.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I do the #1 about 9-10 times a day. I had 3 babies naturally, and my bladder is kaput!! So I cant hold it, plus, I drink alot of water.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2007)

i pee about 6-10 times a day.

#2 is a totally diffrent story... lol


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 8, 2007)

i pee 10 - 12 times a day. i drink a lot of water and coffee.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 8, 2007)

Lord I have no idea. Anywhere from 5-10 times I guess?


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never kept track! LOL I know it's alot though now, especially with a little one jumping on my bladder. I pee at least 3 times at night and that really sucks!


----------



## Lanna (Jun 8, 2007)

uhh I don't know.I've never counted lol

Probably 4-6


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2007)

i never thought about it. but my guess is probably about10-12 times a day.

maybe a little more-maybe a little less. its kind of hard to say because i drink

alot of tea and water


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 8, 2007)

I have no clue. I know that I pee a lot b/c my kids, husband, and co-workers have commented about it.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 8, 2007)

Geez, I only go about 3 times a day (literally morning, noon, and night). I drink a lot of water but I guess I have a strong bladder.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 8, 2007)

omg i got like 20x a day. I drink alot of liquids so im always peeing.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 8, 2007)

I pee probably 6-8 times a day. Recently I have been getting up at night to go, I have never had to do this before.

All this pee talk is making me want to drink more water!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont much..cause i dont drink enough fluids. maybe 3-4 times.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 8, 2007)

I go about 6-7x a day. I don't think I'm drinking enough liquids...but if that means going to the bathroom more often, I'll hold on the fluids. lol


----------



## Nox (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you doing Kegel's?
I urinate anywhere from 7 to 12 times a day. Including getting up at night at least once, sometimes two or three times to go. I drink A TON of fluids during the day, mostly water.

Yes I do my Kegel's exercises faithfully.





It's comforting to read that you ladies urinate several times a day too... as strange as that sounds (LOL). I was seriously starting to think I go way too often to be normal, and that average I gave is with my normal fluid intake, which I know is not enough. All I drink is tea practically, I gotta get on the ball with an adequate water consumption habit.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 8, 2007)

A LOT... that's how much...

: )


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes I do my Kegel's exercises faithfully.




It's comforting to read that you ladies urinate several times a day too... as strange as that sounds (LOL). I was seriously starting to think I go way too often to be normal, and that average I gave is with my normal fluid intake, which I know is not enough. All I drink is tea practically, I gotta get on the ball with an adequate water consumption habit.

Nox be prepared that when you start upping your water intake your bathroom visits will increase for awhile. I'm sure that you were aware of that though.

I don't know if my frequent visits is due to the fact that I used to hold it all day when I was in grade school (I was too embarrassed to ask the teacher) or if it's just the way I'm made. I think we can do all of the kegel's in the world and it will not increase the size of our bladder, they are beneficial though.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont much..cause i dont drink enough fluids. maybe 3-4 times. Girl I am going to spank you! With those kidney stones, you should be drinking a TON of water everyday.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 8, 2007)

umm anywhere from 3 to 12 times a day depending on how much i drink, but then again ive always had great bladder control, i can hold for quiet a while, even when i was pregnant, but even then i was going every 15-30 mins lol.

And #2 is once daily


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 8, 2007)

when i was pregnant, i peed like 10 times throughout my workday.


----------



## Annia (Jun 8, 2007)

I have never kept track but sometimes I feel like I have the worlds smallest bladder...


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tell us about your #2 now





For me 5-7 times of pee pee daily and *1-3 huge #2s*

It's just like a man to brag.


----------



## CubNan (Jun 8, 2007)

often, I have a history of kidney stones.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 8, 2007)

I drink lots of water throughout the day, so probably 10-15 times, even though I don't really keep count.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 8, 2007)

lmao tony..only you would want to know about that!

oh god i know..whats wrong with me..sorry lux!!

i feel so ashamed now that you called me out on it..haha


----------



## Nox (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh god i know..whats wrong with me..sorry lux!!

i feel so ashamed now that you called me out on it..haha





Mindy, don't be ashamed, I think the majority of women do not consume enough water on a regular basis. I just know that if I had been consuming the amount that I should, I woulda never known the discomfort of UTIs. Now I gotta do extra stuff, like taking cranberry supplements and probiotics just to keep UTIs away as well as drinking enough water. 
Gosh, if I had the fluid consumption hubby does, I'll be sitting pretty (or just peeing for 50% of the day, haha) he downs nearly a gallon of water each day!!!!


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tell us about your #2 now




For me 5-7 times of pee pee daily and 1-3 huge #2s

lol.. i have a hard time with #2 im constipated alot, sometimes i go days with out pooping then theres times im reg and go everyday. 
i know everytime my kids get sick and i take them to the doctor he says to make sure there drinking alot of fluids and urinate at leat 4 or more times a day.. if your peeing less theres a good chance your dehydrated. i duno, im guessing


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

I usually pee about 10x a day. I'm glad I'm not as weird as I thought! lol.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 8, 2007)

I urinate about 5 times a day.

Tony, do you really poop 1-3 times a DAY? That's more than I do a week!


----------



## Nox (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I urinate about 5 times a day.
Tony, do you really poop 1-3 times a DAY? That's more than I do a week!

Doing a #2 one, two, or even three times a day is normal. I do the #2 about once a day... usually in the morning after I had a hot cup of tea. Sometimes, I even like to go again in the afternoon, after my lunch, if I've been having a stressful day... it let's me sit and reflect about things in my life for a short minute. 
The only thing I don't like about doing the number two is not having any toilet paper in the stall I'm using. Then I have to wait for the all clear and do the poopy-hop to the next stall. I just _can't not_ wipe my ass.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah! I am abnormal!


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

Hell yes. I know why you are like that. It's cuz you are mashed apples.









Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I urinate about 5 times a day.
Tony, do you really poop 1-3 times a DAY? That's more than I do a week!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL.

By the way, I was wondering if anyone else is like this: I cannot urinate if anyone is nearby. That means if I know someone is within earshot, I can't pee! I get too nervous and it won't happen til they leave.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not sure, I have never kept count, lol. Probably around 8-10x a day. This in regards to #1.


----------



## Saja (Jun 8, 2007)

#1 is 5 or 6 times a day, but more often during my period. #2 is 1 or 2 times a day, but if I have dairy in can be more.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 9, 2007)

The amount of times you pee per day is not important. It's how clear your pee is. Basically, it should have very little color. If it does have a lot of color, you are not drinking enough water OR you are eating too many "toxic" foods.


----------



## FeverDream (Jun 9, 2007)

Hm, no idea. I do drink a lot of water, but then again I guess I have strong bladder muscles so I don't need to constantly run to the bathroom. If I drink tea, it's more frequent.


----------



## cutiepiebaddie (Jun 10, 2007)

I pee 4 times at most, per day. My school refuses to give hall passes, so I go in the morning, then when I get home, and before I go to bed. More, or less.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 10, 2007)

A lot! I drink around 10 glasses of water everyday.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2007)

a lot too, from the time i wake up to the time i switch off my bedside lamp, not counting during my sleep.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 11, 2007)

haha i've never counted.. i think about 5 times per day..

I really have to drink more water.. I don't drink nearly enough.. and whenever i tell myself i will drink more it for some reason doesn't happen :S

haha btw, i love the randomness of this thread..


----------



## han (Jun 11, 2007)

since everyone shared the #1 and #2s im curious how often everyone pukes i guess we can call it the #3..lol


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 12, 2007)

When I was at school I drank a lot, I filled up my water bottle [which is like 800ml+, I think] every hour and went pee pretty much every hour. It actually got kind of painful after a while, peeing so much and so often. LOL. My poor bladder.

Now that I don't go so overboard on the water, I pee maybe 8-10 times per day, I'd guess. As for the #2, I have no idea, I don't keep track much. I know it's at least once in the morning an hour or so after breakfast, LOL.


----------



## Nox (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL Delphine,

I wish sometimes I could switch bladders with hubby so he can see what it feels like to have a much smaller one!

Another question for y'all:

After you do the #1 or #2, do you turn around to look at it? I do it every single time!


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't answer the question..I'm too busy laughing at this thread.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Delphine,
I wish sometimes I could switch bladders with hubby so he can see what it feels like to have a much smaller one!

Another question for y'all:

After you do the #1 or #2, do you turn around to look at it? I do it every single time!

LMAO!!! yep, i do it too.. hahaha


----------



## CubNan (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cutiepiebaddie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pee 4 times at most, per day. My school refuses to give hall passes, so I go in the morning, then when I get home, and before I go to bed. More, or less. That's not enough!! My urologist said a woman should pee every 2-3 hours while awake.
N


----------



## Saja (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The amount of times you pee per day is not important. It's how clear your pee is. Basically, it should have very little color. If it does have a lot of color, you are not drinking enough water OR you are eating too many "toxic" foods. What if its only darker firsts thing in the am???


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CubNan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's not enough!! My urologist said a woman should pee every 2-3 hours while awake.
N

i agree


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, I don't drink enough liquids... so I'd say maybe 3-5 times. Any more then 5 and I probably have a UTI! That's how rare it is for me to pee a lot.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 22, 2007)

About 12 times--I stay in the bathroom


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What if its only darker firsts thing in the am??? That's ok, because the urine will be more concentrated if you don't go pee during the night...or right after you take vitamins. However, if it's dark all the time, you are not getting enough water for your body to properly flush itself.
The general rule of thumb is that you drink 1/2 your body weight in ounces of water a day. So, if you weigh 130 pounds, then you would drink 65 oz. of water per day.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

like once?


----------



## Flowerpower (Jun 25, 2007)

4 Times a day


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 4, 2007)

I pee a lot during the day...Somedays its worse than others. I definitely know I have a weak bladder. I used to get up like 3 times a night to go. Now its usualyy only once....

Uggh I recently had my first UTI this year. It was the worst


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 4, 2007)

i have a really weak bladder so i whole crap load during the day and about 3-4 times in the middle of the night, which is such a pain cuz i live in the dorms and so i have to go walk all the way to get there and since im half asleep i have the bad habit of forgetting my keys and locking myself out


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 4, 2007)

I pee way too much! I'm like an old lady stuck in a younger woman's body!


----------



## oraclegirl (Jul 6, 2007)

ok, after reading this, i KNOW i dont pee enough! i pee 3-4 times a day, none at night. humm, maybe i should drink more fluids?


----------



## hiza_geri (Jul 6, 2007)

Nearly every hour.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 20, 2007)

Just about every hour for me, too. I drink god knows how many pints of water in a days time. But I know I drink just about one every hour, or so, which has me running to the bathroom constantly.

But on days where I haven't drank AS much as I usually do: I probably go around 5-6 times.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *RachaelMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Geez, I only go about 3 times a day (literally morning, noon, and night). I drink a lot of water but I guess I have a strong bladder. Me too.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Aug 27, 2007)

I pee twice a day, once in the morning, &amp; before i go to bed


----------

